# Sudden adrenaline rush and numbness.



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Last night when I was about to go to bed I started to get a weird numb feeling. Then I got the weird adrenaline rush you get on roller coaster has anyone had this or know what this is.


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> I get this all the time, I have no Idea what it is.
> 
> I get the same feeling right before a panic attack.


But that's the thing I don't get panic attacks its all just awkward feeling.


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Just1n said:


> But that's the thing I don't get panic attacks its all just awkward feeling.


 Does this mean im cured or close to it?


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

I can relate to the adrenaline thing; I would explain mine a bit more like feeling 'manic' though. After about 20 minutes of losing my sense of self, time, space, etc (just a really bad episode of DP), I get really anxious, just hyper, and I can't stop talking or smiling or walking around. One time this happened at school, and I bought everyone lunch because I was in one of these moods. About an hour later I felt numb and completely 'depersonalizaed' and lost my grip on reality again, and could barely complete the rest of my classes for the day.


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Riah said:


> I can relate to the adrenaline thing; I would explain mine a bit more like feeling 'manic' though. After about 20 minutes of losing my sense of self, time, space, etc (just a really bad episode of DP), I get really anxious, just hyper, and I can't stop talking or smiling or walking around. One time this happened at school, and I bought everyone lunch because I was in one of these moods. About an hour later I felt numb and completely 'depersonalizaed' and lost my grip on reality again, and could barely complete the rest of my classes for the day.


I think that is called Euphoria over happiness (well the "anxious, just hyper, and I can't stop talking or smiling or walking around.")


----------



## beefyflamingo (Nov 6, 2013)

i had this a few times a few months ago, and again a week ago. I'm asuming its something to do with your brain alerting you thinking there is some threat (even though there isn't one) and just anxiety really.


----------

